# Saben si existe este tipo de interruptor ?



## fernandob (Mar 5, 2012)

hola, queria saber si existe este tipo de interruptor, pero COMUN , o sea que sea comun de conseguir y en lo posible en Argentina y en lo posible lo haga alguna linea que fabrica cosas para  hogar (jeluz, cambre, sica, etc) :


tiene que tener 3 posiciones, ser como una tecla y tener 
EN UN EXTREMO  apagado.
si apreto y paso al medio cierra un contacto
y si sigo apretando y va a la tercer posicion cierre otro contacto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 5, 2012)

Los que yo he visto y usado tienen el "cierre" al medio y se comporta como un DPDT solo que en la posición central deja todo abierto y en cualquier otra conmuta para un lado o para el otro.
El que vos buscás es bastante raro, por que no es ninguna función lógica normal en iluminación. Tal vez si buscaras en casas de repuestos para aspiradoras, licuadoras, lavarropas y esas cosas podrias encontrar algo...


----------



## Daniel Meza (Mar 5, 2012)

He visto que algunas cámaras tienen ese tipo de interruptor para el enfoque de la imágen y el obturador... sería cuestión de investigar de una cámara ya descompuesta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> hola, queria saber si existe este tipo de interruptor, pero COMUN , o sea que sea comun de conseguir y en lo posible en Argentina y en lo posible lo haga alguna linea que fabrica cosas para hogar (jeluz, cambre, sica, etc) :
> 
> 
> tiene que tener 3 posiciones, ser como una tecla y tener
> ...


 
El interruptor de uno de los modelos del soldador a pistola Vesubio , es un gatillo que hace lo que vos querés. Pero no tiene retención.

Se me ocurre alguna selectora estilo licuadora.


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 6, 2012)

un gatillo de taladro de velocidades... entre mas presiones mas rapido gira...


----------



## fernandob (Mar 6, 2012)

claro, algo asi, pero veo que no es comun , tipo tecla para el hogar.

y bueno , gracias a todos, tendre que hacerlo con electronica ....... esto de trabajar   

es una placa de retardo al encender:
la tecla comun cierrta el primer contacto y luego de 1 segundo la placa cierra un relay.
pero queria ver si me lo evitaba.........

gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2012)

Y un termistor de esos de bobina desmagnetizadora de TV de tres patas 

¿ Se podrá conectar al revés ?


----------



## fernandob (Mar 6, 2012)

no se como son....que hacen ??  que comen ??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 7, 2012)

Uhhhh , funcionan al revéz de lo que vos necesitás las PTC (Positive Termistor Coeficient).

Son las que van en serie con la bobina desmagnetizadora del televisor , entonces al conectar conduce a lo loco , a los dos segundos se calentó y desconectó , pueden conducir muuuuuuuucha corriente , incluso se las utiliza como relé de arranque en motores , así que hablamos de quizás 3 o 4 Amperes.

http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/reparacion_de_tv/56882.html

http://zonaarcade.forumcommunity.net/?t=25389752

http://www.dtforum.net/index.php?topic=86522.msg1010832997;topicseen

Muy interesante ---> http://www.vishay.com/resistors-non-linear/ptc/

http://www.amwei.com/

Saludos !


----------



## fernandob (Mar 7, 2012)

mira, vos  . yo habia usado PTC y NTC pero como sensores, no asi, haciendoles pasar corriente a lo loco  (serie) .

igual , calculo que esa de las TV es bastante especifica para ese consumo, si vario el consumo dentro de ciertos margenes andara siendo un poco mas lenta o rapida, pero como decis :
funciona al revez.......


me dio curiosidad :
al inicio esta fria:
al dar alimentacion deja pasar mucha corriente >>> se calienta  y (abre contactos=??? o es un material que cambia sus propiedades ??) .
y luego ??
calculo que sigue  circulando una corriente de mantenimiento , o al quedar con tension mantiene una temperatura, o sea que solo se enfria cuando le sacas la alim ??
no ?? 
por que sino oscilaria .





lo que yo necesitaria seria esa llave rara o un bimetal que cierre al calentarse ......pero lo de el bimetal (con calejfactor incluido ) tiene sus pegas:
depende de la carga y debe tener un calefactor..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 7, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> me dio curiosidad :
> al inicio esta fria:
> al dar alimentacion deja pasar mucha corriente >>> se calienta y (abre contactos=??? o es un material que cambia sus propiedades ??) .
> y luego ??
> ...


 
Exactamente eso

Probá el PTC en serie con la bobina de un relé de 220 a ver que tal


----------



## fernandob (Mar 7, 2012)

un C , + 2 diodos + un circuito con un T y una constante de tiepo y listo .
no drama.

gracias igual


----------

